# Wiring bilge pump to 7-pin 3-way switch



## Joel Dubey (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi everyone,
I have tried to Google the hell out of this, and I just can't find anything helpful. I have a 7 pin switch on the dash running the bilge pump. When you press the switch up it is supposed to turn the bilge pump on. When you press the switch down it is supposed to activate the pump when the float switch is raised. I can get it to work to turn the bilge pump on, but I can't get it to activate the pump to allow the float switch to turn the pump on. I'm sure this is an easy question for many of you. I have included a simple diagram. Can anyone draw on this diagram to show where the wires go? That would be helpful. Thanks in advance.
Joel


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

New Wire Marine has a “resources” section that likely has what you need- https://newwiremarine.com/wiring-diagrams/


----------



## Joel Dubey (Jun 12, 2018)

Water Bound said:


> New Wire Marine has a “resources” section that likely has what you need- https://newwiremarine.com/wiring-diagrams/


Thanks,
I already checked out that site (thats where i got the pic of the switch). They have no example of a 7-pin 3-way to a bilge pump.
Joel


----------



## AlumaSkiff (Sep 9, 2018)

That switch is a lighted DPDT - Double Pole Double Throw. It is functionally the same as two single pole double throw switches just packaged in one housing. You will only use one set of switch terminals either (1,2,3) or (4,5,6)









This is the basic wiring with the addition of a wire Battery negative grounding the switch to ground the light on pin 7 .

something like this:









you may need to flip 4 and 6 depending on which switch position is automatic. Power to the switch on pin 5 should be fused


----------



## Joel Dubey (Jun 12, 2018)

Alumaskiff,
That was great. Worked like a charm! Thanks.


----------



## AlumaSkiff (Sep 9, 2018)

No problem, glad it worked.


----------

